# Call of Duty 4:excellent fps game i have ever played.



## quan chi (Jul 24, 2008)

*hi friends.

well i have not played the other versions of the call of duty series.but after finishing this one i think this was really an excellent fps game.

i have also played some other fps games.but this one according to me is the best.

you wont feel bored even for a second when you are playing this game.

and the climax is also excellent the way you kill imran zakhev

the things i liked about this game.

1.nice storyline.
2.very good graphics.
3.very good climax.
4.good sound effects.
5.wont let you get bored.

the game might be short.but is worth playing.

well i liked it more than the far cry.

guys are there any other fps games like this??if yes then please do mention. *


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2008)

yep! all hail CALL OF DUTY. I'ven't played COD4 coz, i am not having a rig supporting that and i am not having ps3 or xbox. But i've played call of duty 2 and call of duty 3 in playstation 2 and it rocks. 

                         I think farcry has little edge than that of the call of duty in many aspects. But that's my opinion. And i will respect yours too.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

I have played all COD games released for the pc (including the exp pack) and loved each and every one of them. COD1 and COD4 are the best though.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the sniper level  i have kept the game installed and play the very same level again and again ! it simply rocks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hands down the best & the most visually cinematic game in the entire Call Of Duty series.The game felt like I was in a futuristic movie & every cut-scene kept you involved in it.Truly an excellent game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

I find COD 1 to be slightly better than COD 4


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

^In terms of the intensity yes I have to agree too.When I first played Call of Duty & the storyline which was explained was done in an excellent manner.The gameplay was fluid & the battle scene were very intense.Something which even the Medal Of Honor games didn't match up to as well.But with all said & done,  COD 4 just gave a fresh switch from the mundane WWII pattern to a good modern warfare which looked & felt great.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

there is nothing better in story compared to S.T.A.L.K.E.R 
There are lot of sniping moments too there


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

I hate S.T.A.L.K.E.R for some reason.May be it's the FPS+RPG mesh thingy.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah may be you found it to be slow and never cared to play a bit till it gets friggin interesting and intense.
Oh and did I tell ya it was not into some American developers hand 
A Ukrainian + Russian feel to the game

NOTE: I too hate RPG but this is the one that rocks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 25, 2008)

yea,COD1 is really nice(never played COD4 cus my crad still doesn't work,)

But probably the best FPS I ever played would be RTCW,simply amazing!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

RTCW was one of the first games I played on my PC,it has got a special place in my heart(and HDD)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 25, 2008)

shantanu said:


> I love the sniper level  i have kept the game installed and play the very same level again and again ! it simply rocks



Ya...I too frequently play that level..
'All Ghillied Up'


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

Heinrich you must die !!!


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

shantanu said:


> I love the sniper level  i have kept the game installed and play the very same level again and again ! it simply rocks



That entire flashback saga is awesome.
The sniper level is definitely the best part, but after that I also enjoyed the part where you take cover and defend yourself from re-inforcements. That's one of the longest battles in COD4. They probably sent in a hundred reinforcement.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

If you want a real fight just disturb the dog in that level and get attacked by dozens of them.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

oh man ! got to do it again ! lol ! never played STALKER ! is it really playable ? and what was RCTW ? maybe i forgot 

EDIT : got it now  rerturn to castle wolfstein  amazing game that was


----------



## quan chi (Jul 25, 2008)

*well the reasons behind the success of call of duty 4 according to me is.

1.rapid or fast pace of the story.wont let you get bored as mentioned by me no of times earlier..

2.a good recipe.i mean it has stealth,run and gun,sniper mode,kill from helicopter,chase,escape ....etc etc..  


3.very good graphics.

4.music.will make you feel that you are in the battlefield.the tense situation is well created.hats off to the developers!!

5.variety of weapons.

i have also played moh airborne demo.but it has a not so effective storyline i think.the saves are also a bit fraustrating.

btw i didnt understood that part in which at the end of the game you have to save a vip from a plane why was it added well also it dosent go with the story.*


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

that was a bonus  , the start fight and ending


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

That was a stinger. I feel it may have something to do with COD 6. But that is just purely my view.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 25, 2008)

Indyan said:


> That was a stinger. I feel it may have something to do with COD 6. But that is just purely my view.



er...do you mean cod5.well i also thought something like that at first.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2008)

Me played only Demo of COD4 n so impressed... 

BTW, Hitboxx is another COD fan + moderator


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^its typical hollywoodish, what the hell is different nothing except an online mode ?

Deus Ex, Grim Fandango, RTCW, Thief, Silent Hill 2 were the games I still love. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is another addition after a long epoch of RTCW. The old feel with some cool concepts is back. nowhere hav I seen bullet ballistics as better as this game, atmoshpere as haunting as this game, re-playability value that never tarnishes. I played it more than 6 months to explore every inch of it, still playing cuz many things are awaiting to be explored. I got special unique moded weapons that kick some a$$es when triggered upon. The modified Exo Suit, PSZ 9 armour suit and SEVA suit are friggin awesome.  Where does COD 4 stands, just at cinematic feel and fast paced cliche gameplay.

NOTE: old game culture is missing now, all hail graphics and gameplay with shallow story


----------



## krates (Jul 25, 2008)

best game i have ever played


----------



## amitash (Jul 25, 2008)

cod4 is simply one of the best fps's ive ever played and i have played alot of them and imo only games like FEAR and BLACk are tat good


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

quan chi said:


> er...do you mean cod5.well i also thought something like that at first.



No. I mean COD 6. COD 5 not being developed by IW. IW is currently developing COD6.


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2008)

Which one of the two would you considerd as winner.
COD 4 or MOH: Airborne 
Which one is better and why?
Any openions


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^its typical hollywoodish, what the hell is different nothing except an online mode ?
> 
> Deus Ex, Grim Fandango, RTCW, Thief, Silent Hill 2 were the games I still love. S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is another addition after a long epoch of RTCW. The old feel with some cool concepts is back. nowhere hav I seen bullet ballistics as better as this game, atmoshpere as haunting as this game, re-playability value that never tarnishes. I played it more than 6 months to explore every inch of it, still playing cuz many things are awaiting to be explored. I got special unique moded weapons that kick some a$$es when triggered upon. The modified Exo Suit, PSZ 9 armour suit and SEVA suit are friggin awesome.  Where does COD 4 stands, just at cinematic feel and fast paced cliche gameplay.
> 
> NOTE: old game culture is missing now, all hail graphics and gameplay with shallow story


TES 4 Oblivion owns in this respect.Took me months to finish it and I am playing it again after an year.I rarely replay games but Oblivion is one of the best games I played,if not THE best.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

I go for gameplay, graphics matter, but gameplay and story line is what is that i need  ,whats oblivion about ? and whats black  ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ *www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/theelderscrollsivoblivion/index.html?tag=result;title;0


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

you played it ? oh i remember someone telling me you did ! how was it ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

Best I have ever played.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 26, 2008)

*well friends sorry but i think somepeople here didnt read the title properly.

no hard feelings or offence i said FIRST PERSON SHOOTER.well our friend T159 here mentioned and compared some games like theif and silent hill (though i have not played silent hill) and friend  Arsenal_Gunners have mentioned about oblivion.

now according to my knowledge these are not fps.
*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

Oblivion is first person 
But yeah we hijacked the thread,sorry for that.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

@quan chi
sometime I get swayed, so never mind go on with the discussion 
apology for any inconvenience


----------



## quan chi (Jul 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oblivion is first person
> But yeah we hijacked the thread,sorry for that.



but i knew oblivian is a rpg.



T159 said:


> @quan chi
> sometime I get swayed, so never mind go on with the discussion
> apology for any inconvenience



its all right friend. .well how's stalker??you can give a small description of it here.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 28, 2008)

quan chi said:


> *well the reasons behind the success of call of duty 4 according to me is.
> 
> 1.rapid or fast pace of the story.wont let you get bored as mentioned by me no of times earlier..
> 
> ...



if we follow the criteria as you say, must play Half-LIFE2, EP1, EP2.
I Like COD4 but i have never play game like HL2.
My experience:
1. No heavy on system, you can also play HL2 on integrated graphics system with good frame rate.
2. if you play HL2 and episodes on the dedicated graphics, then its graphics, framerate, performance totally not reviewable here.
3. Great story.
4. you can never feel bore just a second.
5. Hollywood style gameplay.
6. As a gordon freeman you are the main character of story. Alex wayn a femail character with you, and its dog.... 
7. thrill, horror, suspance.
8. you feel the behavior and emotions of both friends and enimies.
9. As like other games you not need to follow objective.
No objectives are given. as a part of story you will never feel about objective. straightforward story always keep you bind.
10. no any trailer to tell you about next topic in the middle. fully intractible gameplay.
11. amazing environment, characters, alians etc.    
12. Great wapons: Gravity gun... unable to explain. Other many more.
13. tight AI.
Many more... unable to describe here.... just play it and write your experience.
Now in waiting EP3.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> if we follow the criteria as you say, must play Half-LIFE2, EP1, EP2.
> I Like COD4 but i have never play game like HL2.
> My experience:
> 1. No heavy on system, you can also play HL2 on integrated graphics system with good frame rate.
> ...



well i have heard that it is also a good game. i searched for it but didnt get it.


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

COD4 rocks..played the demo...am getting the full version this weekend. Love the sniper rifle...and not heavy on system resources too...running it all high..with my mid system...does not stutter too much. Story is good, player involvement is high....sound track nice.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2008)

how to get intels on cod4.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

COD4 kicks some serious a$$. I love it. I played it nearly 8 times. I even completed it in a single go.  I simply love this game and Crysis, hailed as the best looker, fails miserably against this. COD4 is simply AWESOME.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2008)

Crysis is more green and natural where as COD4 is more dark and industrial.

.

Though as per me Crysis is the better looker.


----------



## omega12 (Aug 16, 2008)

1 word to describe cod4 *CLASSIC*


----------



## x3060 (Aug 19, 2008)

yes, it reallly is a nice game.
and i like the visuals of crysis more than cod.
it looks more pleasing


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Even though Crysis beats COD4 in the visuals department, COD4 has better and more satisying gameplay.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2008)

*even call of duty2 is nice.but the climax was not that exiting. *


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 19, 2008)

shantanu said:


> I love the sniper level  i have kept the game installed and play the very same level again and again ! it simply rocks



This is the level........i just can't stop thinking abt.........its a Gamer's moment.......I invited many of my classmates to come & see this level...........90% of them said it was totally Cool........As usuall, with the remaining idots........they said......."Its Ok"..........


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

All those who have liked cod4 and have got internet connection with speed of  ATLEAST 256kbps can join the digit CLAN ! 
see the cod4/grid players thread in this section for more details . 
we will have good fun in these LAN Parties (thru hamachi)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

@prasath_AMD--
^^Bcoz they dont have brains *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/66large.png


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> yea,COD1 is really nice(never played COD4 cus my crad still doesn't work,)
> 
> But probably the best FPS I ever played would be RTCW,simply amazing!



Have you played RTCW multiplayer its too good and fantastic the adventure factor is great and you need just 6-8 players for perfect entertainment.


----------

